# A Class Windscreen



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Just sorting out the dreaded insurance and was wondering how much is an A class windscreen to replace?

I have been quoted £70 excess but upto a maximum of £1000 for the windscreen. So how much more would I need to add to if it needed replacing? Just weighing up the pros and cons.

Its a Hymer B584 w reg.

Cheers.

Johnny F


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've got insurance with C&CC, and my windscreen excess is £50 (unlimited); does yours mean that if it costs over £1000 to replace you pay? or is that the limit of claims in the year?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Johnny, as you know i had my windscreen replaced recently and fortunately for me it was a warranty job as the replacement would have cost me £100 excess, but if i had not got windscreen ins. the guys told me i would be paying from £1500 to £2000 for the average A class screen and anything upto £4000/5000 for some RV screens.

I would stick with the £70 excess mate as all it took to crack mine from top to bottom was getting of a ferry :roll: 

Seeya soon.

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Mike. I have been onto them again and yes IF I took their quote and I needed a replacement windscreen that could possibly be £1,700 I would have to pay £700 8O 8O 8O 

Doesn't make it such a could policy. I would be saving a bit annually but NOT if I needed a windscreen replaced. That's the gamble. Is it really worth it?? No me thinks.

Johnny F


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Jonny,

When I bought my B534 a few months ago, it came with a mass of paperwork, manuals, receipts etc.

There was an invoive for a new windscreen, dating back to 2001. At that time the bill was £1250, so I'd guess you'd now be in the region of £1700 to £2000.

Sobering!


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks Bob. Just been onto Caravan Guard (my exixsting insurer) and they have knocked me some more off... Strange really when you tell them you are going with someone else they knock a bit off. Theirs is £100 excess for glass but will pay whatever it costs.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

GEH007 said:


> you'd now be in the region of £1700 to £2000.
> 
> Sobering!


Very 8O 8O 8O

Cheers.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

whistlinggypsy said:


> and anything upto £4000/5000 for some RV screens.


Blimey eck!!! 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O

Johnny F


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Thanks Bob. Just been onto Caravan Guard (my exixsting insurer) and they have knocked me some more off... Strange really when you tell them you are going with someone else they knock a bit off. Theirs is £100 excess for glass but will pay whatever it costs.
> 
> Johnny F


that sounds better!


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

HI,

We've just received our windscreen from Hymer for our 550 and the cost was £1200 + vat. No idea yet of fitting costs but will find out and post back.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Hi Mike. I have been onto them again and yes IF I took their quote and I needed a replacement windscreen that could possibly be £1,700 I would have to pay £700 8O 8O 8O
> 
> Doesn't make it such a could policy. I would be saving a bit annually but NOT if I needed a windscreen replaced. That's the gamble. Is it really worth it?? No me thinks.
> 
> Johnny F


Hi Johnny,

I have my insurance with RH Specialists, part of the Equity Group. My windscreen replacement is unlimited, as I was aware before taking out the policy, that the front screen for ours was estimated at around the £3000 mark. 8O 8O 8O

You will be aware of the issues we have had over the last 2-3 years, and Equity have been quite good, especially when the s##t hit the fan.
Our renewal has gone up a fair bit this year, but they have assured me that it was only because the 2 year discounted period had finished. Whilst I am still waiting for "finalisation," I decided to stick with them.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Jock. I have always tried to fish around before the renewal of any of my insurances. I always start with the 0800 numbers and go from there. I feel that once a company has "had" you for a couple of years they take the P and stick a bit extra on thinking you will just roll over and pay the extra.

I have just saved myself £60 from the same firm just by telling them I was going somewhere else. Why couldn't they give me that price the first time??

Cheers pal.

Johnny F

ps Jock, I still like you even though you let me down again :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

I'm with Motorhome Ticket Club. The screen on my K reg Hymer 694 suddenly developed a 9" crack as we approached the Tunnel on our way home last year. Cost me £50 excess but worth every penny. The guys who came to my door to replace it said the cost would have been about £1200. That's about 3 years of insurance premiums so it seems like a bargain to me.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

I am with Comfort Insurance, and was told that there was no upper limit, I also decided to go with them because they actually covered with trailer fully comprehensive as long as it was towed, or stored at site with a wheel clamp, I think at the time it was expensive cover as it came to about £500, but it is our first motorhome, left hand drive, and had a torque chip fitted, that did included european breakdown cover for over 7m length too, hope it dont go up next year, because with the cost of diesel its proving quite expensive to run.

But we love it
Pat


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

hi 
Insured with MCIA, window excess was £60, and 2 yrs ago our first trip with Hymer in France, windscreen stone chip from fast moving french car on country roads. On return Autoglass replaced under insurance (unlimited cover). 

Another thing to be careful of, with A class windscreens - make sure they fit it on a flat surface - our drive slopes slightly, they fitted it, it leaked one side. They attempted 2 refits on site before I insisted on taking it to their garage and eventually it was fine - but talk about palaver.

But, the reason for telling this tale, is that I refused to sign off the insurance work until eventually I was happy it wasn't leaking - so they were reasonably well motivated to sort it out. But, if you had to pay some of the money - when would you hand over this sort of amount of dosh, and would it make life even more complicated if there was a problem?? 

I'd always check for full windscreen cover on the insurance as long as we've got the A class!

best wishes
Sally,
Paludic


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Hi Jock. I have always tried to fish around before the renewal of any of my insurances. I always start with the 0800 numbers and go from there. I feel that once a company has "had" you for a couple of years they take the P and stick a bit extra on thinking you will just roll over and pay the extra.
> 
> I have just saved myself £60 from the same firm just by telling them I was going somewhere else. Why couldn't they give me that price the first time??
> 
> ...


Hi Johnny,

I normally do too, but with the drunken driver "hit and run" in Nov 06, the 9" capstan in Sept 07, and the supposedly "new" engine in March 08, it seemed important to stay with them until completion, (still waiting), and they haven't wiped out my no claims bonus, even though they could have.

The DIC driver got away with the offence, which meant that I would normally have lost a NCB life. He declared himself bankrupt, therefore Equity knew that they couldn't recover their costs, nor my excess, so in law, I was to blame, even though I was asleep on a licensed caravan site at the time of impact.. What a load of bo##ocks, but hey.....that's the law of the land. :evil:



> ps Jock, I still like you even though you let me down again :wink: :wink: :wink:


Aw com'on Johnny,whit's tha a aboot? It's no as if it wis intentional, ye ken. :lol:

Jock.


----------

